# سباق الرئاسة المصرية ... الضحك للركب



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*أسم الموضوع ... باين ع الأخر *​ 
*الموضوع ده للأخبار الغريبة عن سباق الرياسة المصري ... ومتابعة فورية لما يحدث ....*​ 
*ياريت نشارك ونتفاعل ,,, علشان ال يبقي فاهم*​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*مازالت المفاجأت تتوالى بشأن الترشح إلى رئاسة الجمهورية, ومازالت الصفقات تعقد بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والذراع السياسي لها حزب الحرية والعدالة وبين المجلس العسكري, لسيطرة كل منهما على زمام الدولة وتقسيم المقاعد فيما بينهما.*

*ففي مفاجأة جديدة علمت جريدة "النهار" أن هناك مفاضوات شبه نهائية جرت بين الإخوان والمجلس, يقوم بمقتضاها الإخوان بسحب مرشحهم ومرشح حزبهم المهندس خيرت الشاطر, والإعلان عن إنسحابه رسميا من سباق الرئاسة, مقابل الدفع بمرشح العسكري, اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق ليكون رئيسا.*



*وفي ذات السياق أكد صمويل عشاي مؤسس الجبهة الثورية لدعم عمر سليمان رئيسا للجمهورية, أن سليمان قرر بشكل نهائي خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية وأنه سيتقدم خلال ساعات إلى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لتقديم أوراق ترشحه بشكل رسمي, وأنه سيلقي كلمه من أمام مقر اللجنة عن أسباب ترشحه وهي الرضوخ لإرادة الجماهير التي إحتشدت اليوم في ميدان العباسية وأمام منزله تطالبه بالترشح.*



*ومن جانبه توقع الدكتور عمار علي حسن المحلل السياسي والخبير في الشئون الإسلامية أن هناك إتفاق بين العسكر والإخوان, وأنه يتوقع أن لا تتوقف مفاجأت الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية عند هذا الحد, وتوقع أن تكون المفاجأة القادمة والأخيرة, وأخر مفاجأت الانتخابات الرئاسية من المجلس العسكري, والدفع بمرشح رسمي له.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

موضوع منقول عن مرشحي الرئاسة المصرية من جريدة مصر الجديدة !​ 

*تحول السباق الرئاسى فى مصر الى مواقف وطرائف  حيث استمرت عملية طلب استمارات الترشح للرئاسة المصرية على وتيرتها وتحولت إلى شو إعلامي، حيث قام أكثر من 400 شخص حتى الآن بطلب الأوراق فيما استمرت بعض الطرائف المصاحبة للمتقدمين الذين اكتفوا بالابتسام لكاميرات المصورين وتعريف بأنفسهم ومهنتهم، في الوقت الذي استقبلت فيه لجنة الانتخابات أول مرشح يتقدم بأوراقه بشكل رسمي.
مساحراتى.. رئيسا لمصر
حضر مواطن يدعى ''سامي ابراهيم عبد اللطيف'' من مركز طنطا ويعمل ''مسحراتي ''.
وقال المسحراتى انه تقدم للترشح للرئاسة لا نه يريد ان يأخذ الفقير حقه ويحقق له مطالبه، مؤكدا انه لا يهمه الفوز فسواء فاز في انتخابات الرئاسة أم لا فسيظل خادماً لهذا الشعب.
واضاف المسحراتى انه بصدد رفع قضية لإلغاء شرط الحصول على 30 الف توكيل للترشح فى الانتخابات الرئاسية .
كما حضر الى مقر اللجنة شخص يدعى ''احمد رضا عوض'' وهو امي وعاطل ومن محافظة زفتا، واكد على قدرته فى جمع 30 الف توكيل.
عاملة نظافة تدخل السباق الرئاسى
وفى مشهد غير عادي حيث ان الاغلبية من المرشحين من الرجال، حضرت سيدة تدعى ''سليمة محمد صالح'' فهيم وهى حاصلة على دبلوم تجارة وتعمل عاملة نظافة في نادي النخيل .
وقالت ان اول قرارتها فى حال فوزها بمنصب الرئيس هو الغاء مجلس الشعب.
وبصحبة مديرة حملته الرئاسية جيهان جمال، حضر اللواء وجيه عفيفي سلامة، وقال انه تنبأ بسقوط النظام وان مصر الان تحتاج لبطل.
صاصا يشعل السباق بتصريحاته
انتقد مراد عبد الفتاح الشهير "بصاصا الميكانيكي" المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية في تصريحات خاصة لشبكة الإعلام العربية "محيط" عدم تخصيص اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لأماكن وموظفين لتوثيق توكيلات مرشحي الرئاسة بعيدا عن أماكن الشهر العقاري بدلا من التكدس الشديد أمام مكاتب الشهر العقاري.
وأكد أن الشعب سوف يكره المرشحين للرئاسة لو شعر ان تعطل مصالحهم بسبب التوكيلات ,فالبعض يذهب لمكتب الشهر العقاري لتوثيق توكيل تقاضي أو منزل وعندما يجد أن مرشحي الرئاسة بتوكيلاتهم يقدمهم الموظفين عليه فانه بهذا يشعر بالغضب تجاه كل مرشحي الرئاسة , وكان الأولى تخصيص أماكن مستقلة وبموظفين آخرين لتوثيق توكيلات مرشحي الرئاسة.
وأضاف أنه واثق من الفوز وان المرشحين الذين يحترمهم جميعا لا يمكن ان تكون هناك منافسة شرسة بينه وبينهم.
وعن التوكيلات أكد أنه استطاع جميع 720 توكيلا من مطروح و 230 من البحيرة وانه يقوم بنفسه بحث الناس على التوكيل وانه يعتز باسم "صاصا" كثيرا خاصة انه الاسم الذي يعرفه البسطاء به, مشيرا "إلى أنه من هؤلاء البسطاء، وأنه متأكد من دعمهم له في انتخابات الرئاسة.
حانوتى للرئاسة .. والدوام لله
ومن بين المتقدمين لطلب اوراق الترشح «حانوتي» يدعى سامي إبراهيم من محافظة الغربية والذي أكد انه يعمل «حانوتي ومقرئ ومسحراتي»، وأنه سيقاضي اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بسبب شرط الـ30 ألف توكيل ووصف بأن هذا «ظلم» وأن هدفه هو مساعدة فقراء مصر وفي حال طرح أموال الدعاية سيقوم بتوزيعها على الفقراء وطوائف الشعب.
ابو السعود رئيسا
على بعد خطوات من المدخل وقفت درّاجة نارية، أو «موتوسيكل» كما يقولها المصريون، لا أحد يفتح الباب هذه المرة، لأنه لا أبواب أصلاً، لا سائق، ولا «بودي جارد».. ولكنه مواطن بسيط يدعى أبو السعود نور الدين شنور، حضر لأول مرّة ـ وربما تكون الأخيرة ـ ليسحب اوراق الترشح وكراسة الشروط.
شنّور قال إنه يهتم بالزراعة ولديه طموحات كبيرة سيسعى لتحقيقها، موضحا انه منذ عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر وهو يفكر فى الإصلاح.. وفقط كان ينتظر الفرصة.
لا بأس.. إصلاح على «موتوسيكل» ربما يكون أسرع من مواصلات العاصمة القاهرة التي تزحف كالسلحفاة!
أبو شبشب من أجلكم
بعد دقائق، حضر محمد السيد، مواطن مصري، قال إنه «مستقل» تقدم هو الآخر لسحب ملف الترشيح، واكتفى بالتأكيد على أن برنامجه الانتخابي، سيعلنه خلال أيام للرأي العام، والطريف أنه مع قميصه وبنطلونه، لم يكن يلبس في قدميه، سوى «شبشب» لتنشب معركة كلامية ومشادات بين مؤيديه (؟؟) ومعارضيه (!!) كانت عبارة أحد الناقمين: «موش ناقص غير يحكمنا أبو شبشب» لتلخص الوضع الراهن على الساحة.
الفيس بوك وتويتر هو الاخر له نصيب من الأضحوكة
فقد شهدت مواقع الفيس بوك وتويترسخرية من نوع آخر،محمد فوزي باكوس (نسبة لأحد أحياء الإسكندرية العريقة) وقف في مؤتمر صحفي صنعه لنفسه، أمام ما يشبه مايكروفونات فضائية مصنوعة من علب البيبسي والكوكا الفارغة، ليعلن ترشحه، وقال في مؤتمره الصحفي، إنه «كان لا ينتوي الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية»، لكنه اضطر للإعلان «بناء على ضغوط كبيرة من 6 أفراد يمثلون الحي الذي يقطن به» واعترف بأنه رغم أنهم غيّروا رأيهم وقالوا إنهم كانوا «بيهزروا» ومع ذلك أصر باكوس وفي مشهد فكاهي على الترشح لأنه «مش شغّال» لذا رأي في رئاسة الجمهورية «سبّوبة وخلاص».
مرشح آخر، لخص كل المؤهلات المطلوبة لمقام الرئاسة، وأنها تعتمد على «الذكورة وحدها».. على سيف المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، كشف أن مصر تحتاج إلى جراح يستأصل الأمراض الخبيثة «اللي فيها» وأضاف «وانا حسيت إني انا الجراح».
ليس هذا فقط، بل إنه استخدم اللهجة الشعبية لاكتساب التعاطف والقوة، ليشير الي أن مصر تحتاج لـ «دكر» .
بقي أن نعلم أن سيف لم يحصل على أي شهادة وتعلم القراءة والكتابة على «المصطبة» على حد قوله ويعمل حاليا «مصورا» وتقدم بأوراق ترشيحه الى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات في اليوم الأول.
مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، لا تخلو أيضاً من التهكم، خاصة عندما تعرب فنانة ما عن عزمها الترشح، سيدة مثل تيسير فهمي، قررت خوض تجربة انتخابات الرئاسة، حيث تقدمت بأوراقها في أول يوم لفتح باب قبول أوراق المرشحين، مؤكدة على أنها ستعتزل الفن وستتفرغ للسياسة في حال فوزها في الانتخابات.
ربما كانت تلك «حالة متزنة» فللفنان أيضاً حق مشروع. فالمواطنة واحدة، ولكن حملة ساخرة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ‹تويتر›. تجد ترحيباً كبيراً، لأن صاحبتها الفنانة هياتم «ستكون منافسة شرسة»، فشعار الحملة الساخرة من الوضع السياسي في مصر حالياً ، استقت فكرتها من شعار حملة الإخوان المسلمين «نحمل الخير لمصر»، ولكن لأن هياتم فنانة معروفة بالأدوار الساخنة منذ أن كانت تعمل كراقصة فإن شعارها سيكون مختلفا بالطبع، وقررت أن يكون «نحمل الدلع لمصر».
إمكانيات هياتم الجسدية كانت طريقها لأن تجذب حملتها تعليقات كثيرة، حتى أن نشطاء «تويتر» خصصوا لها أكثر من هاش تاج تداولوا فيها مئات التعليقات، أهمها أن «هياتم هزمت البرادعي بالضربة القاضية، ومن المنتظر أن تسحق حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل عن التيار الإسلامي، والسبب أن حازم «إمكانياته ضعيفة» بالمقارنة بالفنانة الصاروخية»!.
ضحى بحبه لـ «منى» من أجل مصر.
أما أدهم صبرى، بطل سلسلة رواية رجل المستحيل، فقد انتشرت على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى «فيس بوك» صورة لحملة ساخرة أطلق عليها «الحملة القومية لترشيح أدهم صبرى للرئاسة، وبرر القائمون على حملة «لماذا أدهم صبرى!؟»، أهم أسباب اختيار «أدهم صبرى» ولخصوها في أنه «عمل أكتر من 1583 عملية لمصر .. معلم على أجهزة المخابرات والمنظمات السرية .. عمل سبوبة حلوة مع سونيا فبالتالى مش محتاج يسرق .. ضحى بحبه لـ منى لما تعارض مع مصلحة مصر ودا دليل على وطنيته»، ليكون السبب الأخير والحاسم لاختياره رئيسا «من الآخر.. مرتضى منصور معندوش أى حاجة تدينه لغاية دلوقتى*​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*حازقووووووووووووووووووووون ,,, ولا للمؤامرات وللتدخل الأمريكي *
*




*​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*وفشل البحث ,,,, عاود البحث مرة أخري *​ 
*



*
*الهدف .... العثور علي علي مصر *​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*الشروق تؤكد عن تحالف رئاسي بين البرادعي وأبو الفتوح وحمدين صباحي لمنع اختطاف الثوره *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*فى مشهد طريف أذاع القائمون على منصة أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مكالمة هاتفية مباشرة للشيخ وجدى غنيم من ماليزيا عبر مكبرات الصوت، لأنصار الشيخ المشاركين بمليونية "لن نسمح بالتلاعب"، ناشد فيها أنصار الشيخ بدعمه من أجل الفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية، ونصرة الدين الإسلامى وتطبيق شرع الله، إلا أنهم فوجئوا بقطع المكالمة، وسماعهم رسالة تحذيرية "لقد نفذ رصيدكم"، فيما أطلق أنصار الشيخ، الألعاب النارية والشماريخ بسماء ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*قنبله الموسم الثانيه 

جريده الوفد : السلفيون : مرشح الاخوان يحمل 3 جوازات سفر سعوديه وقطريه واماراتيه*



*الدنيا كدة بقت فل ع الأخر*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

حتى الان دافع عن حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل ... البرادعى اسماء محفوظ نوارة نجم يسرى فودة و احمد ماهر ... و الان ينضم ليهم الدكتور حازم عبد العظيم

و بكده يبقى كل الليبرالين الكفار بيدافعوا عن حازم و كل العلماء و الشيوخ رموه فى اقرب زباله )


عرفتوا يعني ايه مدنيه ؟​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*عبدالمنعم الشحات : لدي تخوفات من تأثير العلمانيه والليبراليه علي مدنيه الدوله ههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على صورة من وثيقة رسمية، صادرة عن سجلات الناخبين بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية، تفيد بأن السيدة نوال عبدالعزيز نور، والدة المرشح للرئاسة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، تقدمت بطلب فى 15 يناير 2008، لقيدها بسجل الناخبين بوصفها «مواطنة أمريكية».

وأكدت والدة المرشح الراحلة، فى الطلب، أنها «مواطنة أمريكية» يتجاوز عمرها 18 عاماً عند حلول يوم الانتخاب، وأن محل إقامتها فى مدينة «سانتا مونيكا» بولاية كاليفورنيا، ورقمها البريدى «90403» فيما تم شطب العنوان التفصيلى لمنزلها، والتوقيع المدون بخط يدها، من الوثيقة، مراعاة لقانون سرية المعلومات. كما دونت والدة «أبوإسماعيل» فى الوثيقة رقم هاتفها، وصندوقاً بريدياً آخر لتلقى المراسلات عليه فى مدينة «لوس أنجلوس» يحمل رقم «21643».

وتفيد الوثيقة بأن تاريخ ميلاد «نوال عبدالعزيز نور» 3 نوفمبر 1946، وأنها وقعت على إقرار جاء فيه «أقسم وأؤكد أننى مواطنة فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية».

كما حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على إقرار مختوم من «دين لوجان»، موثق السجلات الرسمى بمقاطعة «لوس أنجلوس»، بتاريخ الخميس 5 أبريل 2012، يقر فيه بصحة الوثيقة والبيانات الواردة فيها، وأنها صورة طبق الأصل من سجلات الناخبين الأمريكيين فى ولاية كاليفورنيا.

فى السياق ذاته، نفى عمرو رشدى، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية، ما رددته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول إرسال وزارة الخارجية خطابا رسميا إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بشأن جنسية والدة حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، مؤكدا أن الوزارة أحالت على الفور ما تلقته من استفسارات من اللجنة بشأن جميع المرشحين إلى الدول المعنية لمراجعة قوائم الحاصلين على جنسيتها من المصريين.

وقال رشدى إن وزارة الخارجية لم ترسل أى ردود فى هذا الشأن بعد، مضيفا أن الوزارة ستقوم بموافاة لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية بأى بيانات رسمية تصلها فور ورودها*



​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

خازقوووووووووون ع الأخر ​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*محمد مرسى ل90 دقيقة لو فاز خيرت الشاطر ح يبقى النظام رئاسى ولو لم يفز ح يبقى النظام برلمانى...بلد أبوكوا هى مش كدة؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*وجه ممدوح إسماعيل، نائب الأذان بمجلس الشعب، رسالة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى القائد القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، الذى يدير شئون البلاد، قائلاً: "إذا أردت الاتفاق على حكم مصر فأعقد الاتفاق مع الشعب المصرى بأكمله، واترك صناديق الاقتراع تأتى بمن يريده الشعب، ولا تترك اللجنة المستبدة تحذف من تشاء وتضع من تشاء من أسماء المرشحين" فى إشارة للجنة المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.

وأضاف نائب الأذان فى رسالته خلال الكلمة التى ألقاها من أعلى منصة أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بميدان التحرير: " يا حضرة المشير أقول لك بكل حب أن هذا الشعب الذى خلع أكبر طاغية قادر أن يخلع قرار اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة" مشيراً أنه آن الآوان أن يتولى حكم مصر من يريده الشعب لا من يريده تيار سياسي أو جماعة إسلامية أو أى تيار آخر.

وأشار النائب المعتوه إسماعيل، أنه إذا كان هناك لحظات فارقة فى التيار الإسلامى أو للشعب المصرى بأكمله فهى تلك اللحظات التى نمر بها، مؤكداً على أن الذين حضروا ميدان التحرير اليوم جاءوا ليقولوا لا للظلم ولا للفساد.

وطز فى الإعلان الدستور فى فكر هؤلاء الجرابيع*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*احد المشايخ علي منصة ولاد ابو اسماعيل يقسم بالله بأن النبي قد ظهر لأحدهم في رؤيا ليسأل عن حازم ابو اسماعيل ويبلغهم ان الله راضي عليه.. والجموع تهتف: الله اكبر.. الله اكبر.. الله اكبر.

وسمعنى سلام حسن الاسمر 
حلويات الواد ده حلويات وبيحكوا عنه كتير حكايات 
وما يشوفوه يضربوا سلمات الواد سمعه حلويات . *


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

عااااااااااااجل التيلفزيون المصري : أحمد شفيق ينسحب من سباق الرئاسه بعد اعلان عمر سليمان ترشحه


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*للتذكير .... أنا بنقل الأخبار من الصفحات ال أنا معجب بها في الفيس بتاعي ... وبعض مواقع الأخبار ... فقط*​


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*الإخوان من بعد الثورة وهما في حالة سعار علي السلطة.. مجلس شعب وشوري ونقابات ومحليات وتأسيسية دستور وكمان مرشح رئاسة.. الناس خايفة من الإخوان ليتحولوا فعلاً لحزب وطني جديد.. بس المرة دي هيكون حزب وطني بدقن يعني ألعن وأضل وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله.. شيء طبيعي يا إخوة ان محاولة إحتكار الإخوان للسلطة وتكويشهم علي كل حاجة بعد الثورة يخلي ناس كتيرة تبدأ تدعم واحد من اعمدة النظام السابق زي عمر سليمان.. الإخوان بغبائهم وجشعهم وكذبهم ونفاقهم خلوا الناس فعلاً تكره الثورة وتندم عليها ويقولوا نار مبارك ولا جنة الإخوان!*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*"نور": أنا المرشح الـ 15.. ويحق لـ"سليمان" المنافسة على الرئاسة

وسط حشد من أنصاره، أعلن أيمن نور، فور خروجه مساء اليوم من مقر اللجنة العليا للرئاسة حصوله على خطاب يفيد بأنه المرشح الـ 15 للرئاسة، قائلاً: "أوراقى والتوكيلات سليمة.. ولا صحة لما تردد عن عدم تمكنى من المنافسة، لعدم إدراج اسمى فى كشوف الناخبين". وأضاف نور: "موقفى القانونى سليم، وسيتم النظر فى الطعن الذى تقدمت به أمام القضاء الإدارى غداً".

وعلق نور على ترشح عمر سليمان قائلاً: "يحق لسليمان الترشح للرئاسة، شأن أى مواطن آخر، وإعلانه عدم الترشح ثم تراجعه شأناً يخصه". وتابع: "أنا ضد إقصاء أى مرشح عن رئاسة الجمهورية مثلما حدث مع حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، وهذا حق مكفول للمواطن المصرى فقط ، من خلال صندوق الانتخابات"*



*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا والنبي ... *


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

أه يا ولاد .....
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

سبق – القاهرة: قال أمين اللجنة الإعلامية للشباب بحزب النور، عبد الله مسعد: "إنه سينتخب أبو إسماعيل حتى لو كانت والدته إسرائيلية"، جاء التصريح في إطار معركة دارت على موقع "تويتر" حول والدة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل التي تتضارب التقارير حول حصولها على الجنسية الأمريكية.

ورصد موقع "بوابة الأهرام" المعركة الدائرة على "تويتر" حيث قال: لم يكد الإعلامي باسم يوسف يدلي برأيه على حسابه الخاص بموقع "تويتر"، بشأن الاتهامات التي تبادلتها صفحات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل حول مزاعم حصول والدة أبو إسماعيل على الجنسية الأمريكية، إلا وشن عبد الله مسعد "أمين اللجنة الإعلامية للشباب بحزب النور السلفي" هجوماً حاداً عليه وصل إلى حد القول: "إنه سينتخب أبو إسماعيل حتى لو كانت والدته إسرائيلية".

وحسب "بوابة الأهرام": في البداية كتب باسم يوسف تغريدة على صفحته قال فيها: صفحات أبو إسماعيل والإخوان كانوا نازلين تقطيع في بعض وكل ده في يومين. فرد عليه عبد الله مسعد وكتب: "هه عميل ساويرس أهوه، اسكت يا أستاذ باسم بلاش فضايح إحنا عندنا في اللجنة الإعلامية بنهلك عليك من الضحك"، في إشارة إلى عمل باسم يوسف في قناة "أون تي في" المملوكة لرجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس. ورد باسم يوسف قائلاً: "أنباء عن تأجير مواقع بوسترات أبو إسماعيل من الباطن في حالة انسحابه. أي مصلحة"، ورد عليه مسعد قائلاً: "ظريف أوي صدقني حاااااازمون (نؤيد حازم أبو إسماعيل) حتى لو كانت أمه إسرائيليه.. أقسم بالله لو كانت والدة الشيخ حازم يهودية لانتخبناه موتوا بغيظكم يا علمانيون"، ثم كتب مسعد أيضاً: العلماني باسم يوسف يسخر من الشيخ حازم وبيشمت فيه، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله الشيخ حازم لسة في السباق الرئاسي واللهم لا شماتة".


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*بيان من الأخوان يوضح اسباب ترشيح الشاطر


اصدرت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بيان تم توزيعه عقب صلاه الجمعة بكافة انحاء البلاد واوضحوا فيه اسباب ترشيح الشاطر للرئاسة وسر وتراجعهم عن قرارهم بعدم الدفع بمرشح للرئاسة بسبب انهم في بداية الثورة اعتقدوا انهم يستطيعون النهوض بمصر من خلال حكومة مدنية ولذلك عجزوا عن الوصول اليه فضلا عن تغير نظرة الضرب لهم واطمئنان الولايات المتحدة لاهدافهم 

... فضلا عن رفض الحكومة الحالية بقيادة الجنزوري لتحديد الحد الادني والاقصي للاجور واعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية وتشكيل عدد عدد المستشارين الذين يبلغ عددهم 94 الف مستشار يتعارضون 20 مليار جنيه سنويا ومفض تعديل سعر الغاز المصدر لاسرائيل الذي يحمل مصر خسارة يومية 50 مليون دولار فضلا عن اتهام البيان لحكومة الجنزوري ورفضها تقل الرئيس السابق 

واضاف البيان ان الجنزوري وحكومته يشعل الزمات بهذف زيادة السخط علي مجلس الشعب والشوري واكد الاخوان في بيانهتم انهم دفعوا بالشاطر لتحققي اهدافهم الذين عجزوا علي تحقيقها من خلال مجلس الشعب والشوري 

واكد البيان ان قرار ترشيح الشاطر سيزيد سعار الاعلام الفاسد وعلي حد وصف البيان الذي اتهمهم بالكره للاعلام والوطن ممن تباركوا علي تنحي مبارك*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*بعد أن تزلزل الحازقووووووون .... نري الأن المنافقون .... وعجبي*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

ينهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار أسود

*النهــار. *

*عاجـــل جـدآ انسحـــاب الشاطـر شاهد لمــن


مازالت المفاجآت تتوالى بشأن إنتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، ومازالت الصفقات تعقد بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين و الذراع السياسي لها حزب الحرية والعدالة و بين المجلس العسكري لتقسيم المقاعد فيما بينهما، ففي مفاجأة جديدة علمت جريدة "النهار" أن هناك مفاوضات شبه نهائية جرت بين الإخوان والمجلس، يتم بمقتضاها الإخوان بسحب مرشحهم ومرشح حزبهم المهندس خيرت الشاطر،... والإعلان عن إنسحابه رسميًا من سباق الرئاسة، مقابل الدفع بمرشح العسكري وهو اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق ليكون رئيسا.

وفي ذات السياق أكد صمويل عشاي مؤسس الجبهة الثورية لدعم عمر سليمان رئيسا للجمهورية أن سليمان قرر بشكل نهائي خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية وأنه سيتقدم خلال ساعات إلى اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة لتقديم أوراق ترشحه بشكل رسمي, وأنه سيلقي كلمه من أمام مقر اللجنة عن أسباب ترشحه وهي الرضوخ لإرادة الجماهير التي إحتشدت اليوم في ميدان العباسية وأمام منزله تطالبه بالترشح.

ومن جانبه توقع الدكتور عمار علي حسن المحلل السياسي والخبير في الشئون الإسلامية أن هناك إتفاق بين العسكر والإخوان، وأنه يتوقع أن لا تتوقف مفاجأت الترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية عند هذا الحد وتوقع أن تكون المفاجأة القادمة والأخيرة وأخر مفاجأت الانتخابات الرئاسية من المجلس العسكري والدفع بمرشح رسمي له*


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2012)

انا قريت البيان النهاردة
حطين فتوى شرعية لتغير موقفهم السياسى هههه
اية هى
 زيى  القرأن ما حصل نسخ فية من ايات هما برضة نسخة موقفهم ههههه
عمار عليكى يا مصر بهذة الافكار


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*وتحيا الثورة  ... عمرو سليمان يتحدث *

*عمر سليمان يؤكد ترشحه للرئاسة.. ويقول:نزلت لألبي نداء الشعب*



*أعلن اللواء عمر سليمان عن نيته لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة بعد استكمال توكيلات ترشحه للرئاسة.*
*...*
*وقال في بيان له منذ قليل " إخواني وأخواتي من الشعب المصري لقد هزتني وقفتكم القوية اليوم وإصراركم على تغيير أمر واقع بأيديكم، إن النداء الذي وجهتموه لي هو أمر وأنا جندي لم أعص أمرا طوال حياتي، وإذا ما كان هذا الأمر من الشعب المؤمن بوطنه فلا أستطيع سوى تلبية هذا النداء، وأن أشارك في الترشح رغم ما أوضحته لكم في بيان سابق من معوقات.*

*وتابع "الإخوة الأعزاء نداؤكم لي وتوسمكم في قدرتي، هو تكليف ووسام على صدري وأعدكم أن أغير موقفي إذا تم استكمال التوكيلات المطلوبة خلال يوم السبت، كما أعدكم بأن أبذل كل ما أستطيع من جهد معتمدا على الله ودعمكم من أجل التغيير المنشود واستكمال أهداف الثورة وتحقيق آمال الشعب*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*بس السؤال أنهي شعب هو ال وقف جنبه ؟*


----------



## Twin (6 أبريل 2012)

*لا كدة كفاية .... كدة تجريح .... فينك يا عم جورج *

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​*منسق الحملة: "شفيق" مستمر فى انتخابات الرئاسة رغم ترشح "سليمان"


أكد الدكتور محمد قطرى، منسق حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن ترشح اللواء عمر سليمان، مدير جهاز المخابرات السابق لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، لن يؤثر على حملة شفيق، مؤكداً أن شفيق لم ولن ينسحب من سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية بعد أن قام بتقديم أوراقه أمس للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية.

... وقال قطرى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن سليمان قيمة كبيرة وترشحه سيثرى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية، ونتمنى له التوفيق.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى يجرى فيه شفيق جولة انتخابية بمدينة قويسنا بمحافظة المنوفية، يلتقى فيها عدد من تجار الأسمدة والمزارعون.

وكان الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة قد صرح فى إحدى لقاءاته التليفزيونية فى برنامج "الحياة اليوم" الاثنين الماضى، أنه قد يعدل عن قرار ترشحه فى حال خوض اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق السباق الرئاسى، مشدداً أنه لكل "حادثة حديث"، وأنه سيعلن عن موقفه النهائى من الاستمرار للرئاسة بعد وضوح الرؤية بشأن سليمان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*
لعمل توكيل للواء عمر سليمان
 التوجه لاقرب مكتب شهر عقارى
 سحب نموذج رقم (2.ب) انتخابات رئاسية
 نموذج تأييد ناخب
 اسم المرشح: عمر محمود سليمان
اسم الشهرة: عمر سليمان
 بطاقة الرقم القومى: 23507020100774
 لتسليم التوكيلات اتصل على الارقام التالية سيصلك مندوب طرفنا فى اى محافظة 
01002196995 01228564064*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2012)

*هدد خالد على المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، بإعلان الكفاح المسلح فى حال فوز اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق بانتخابات الرئاسة، قائلاً: على جثتنا رجوع سليمان للحكم تانى'، مشيراً إلى 'أن ترشح سليمان خطوة استفزازية، ولا يصح أن تحدث بعد اندلاع الثورة وسقوط الآلاف من الشهداء, وردد شباب 6 أبريل، هتافات ردًا على تهديدات خالد على بإعلان الكفاح المسلح، قائلين ثورتنا سلمية .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*أحدث شتيمة في مصر :
 ها أطلع باسبور أمك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f25rERUCMmE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*كده يبقى لازم نطلع باسبور امه ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]f25rERUCMmE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> *كده يبقى لازم نطلع باسبور امه ....*


*عليه الصلاة والسلام ....ياراجل ده أنا أخدت من المونيتور بأيدى ومسحت على وشى ....*
*مدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد 

مدد يا بو سُمعة مدد ....:yaka::yaka::yaka:

**الراجل بيقسم بالله ان هذا حدث ...ld:*
*طيب ما الشيخ حسان أقسم هو كمان أنه يلم المعونة من باعة الجرجير فى يوم وليلة ...( على رأى وردة الجزائرية ) !!*
*قولوا له شم النسيم قرب ...يلمها من باعة الملانة بقى ...:99:*


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2012)

هههههه  سفاهة عقلية لابعد حد
عاوز يقنع الناس بمرشح للرئاسة من خلال رؤية نبوية


----------



## هالة الحب (7 أبريل 2012)

مولد وصاحبه غايب


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2012)

يا حلاوتك يا زعيم​


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2012)

*أكد د. رمسيس النجار مستشار الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، الجمعة، أن هناك ارتياح ودعم كنسي لدعم ترشح نائب الرئيس المخلوع "عمر سليمان"*



*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا تعليق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أكد د. رمسيس النجار مستشار الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، الجمعة، أن هناك ارتياح ودعم كنسي لدعم ترشح نائب الرئيس المخلوع "عمر سليمان"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الأقباط فى ورطة .... هل الشاطر أم عمر سليمان .... لأن الباقيين صاروا خارج التشكيل*


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2012)

​ 
ويلا بينا يالا ع القناطر يالا :99: ​


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2012)

*اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااا .... الشيخ خلع *​ 
*اختفي حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية وأفراد أسرته من منزلهم الكائن بشارع الحسن بالمهندسين بعد تصاعد أزمة الجنسية الأمريكية لوالده أبو إسماعيل *​
*اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية **الوفد - أبو إسماعيل يختفى بعد أزمة الجنسية* ​​​


----------



## فلسطيني مسيحي1 (7 أبريل 2012)

يعني سمعة خلاص بح وطيب وكان لازمته ايه التمثليات ؟ عجيب


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*النائب عصام سلطان يتقدم بمشروع قانون يحرم مرشحي "الفلول" من خوض سباق الرئاسة ...بحيث لا يجوز لمن عمل خلال الـ5 سنوات السابقة على تنحي الرئيس السابق، بأي وظيفة سياسية أو استشاريا في الوزارة أو مؤسسة الرئاسة، أو في عمل نيابي ممثلا للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي المنحل أو معيناً بقرار من الرئيس المتنحي، أن يرشح نفسه رئيسًا للجمهورية أو أن يعمل نائبًا للرئيس أو رئيسًا للوزراء أو وزيرًا لمدة 5 سنوات*



*والنعمة عسل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *النائب عصام سلطان يتقدم بمشروع قانون يحرم مرشحي "الفلول" من خوض سباق الرئاسة ...بحيث لا يجوز لمن عمل خلال الـ5 سنوات السابقة على تنحي الرئيس السابق، بأي وظيفة سياسية أو استشاريا في الوزارة أو مؤسسة الرئاسة، أو في عمل نيابي ممثلا للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي المنحل أو معيناً بقرار من الرئيس المتنحي، أن يرشح نفسه رئيسًا للجمهورية أو أن يعمل نائبًا للرئيس أو رئيسًا للوزراء أو وزيرًا لمدة 5 سنوات*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هو نسى حاجة مهمة ..... ممنوع لكل من يوجد فى اسمة كلمة "عمر" ولا كلمة "سليمان"*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*#رصد | متابعات | إرتياح في إسرائيل لترشح عمر سليمان للرئاسة*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*.د. غنيم .. ترشيح عمرو سليمان هو رد من الجيش على الشاطر*



*وحوريني يا كيكا *


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*روز اليوسف .... بتقول كلام زي الفل .... وفي توقيت مهم لدعم مرشح الجيش عمر سليمان*

*من مذكرات الرئيس السابق*

*وقال مبارك عن الوزير عمر سليمان مدير المخابرات المصرية الأسبق انه كان معارضاً علي طول الخط لسياساته،وليس كما كتب عن الرجل بأنه كان موالياً الي حد أعمي له ، ،ويشهد مبارك في مذكراته ان سليمان كان يعارض اكثر مما يوافق عليه ،وما كان يوافق عليه بضغط من مبارك كان يفشله في النهاية دون ان يشعر مبارك بأنه السبب .وان اللواء حبيب العادلي قدم عشرات التقارير الأمنية عن سليمان خلال شغله المنصب منذ 22يناير 1993م خلفا للواء نور الدين عفيفي حتيب 29يناير 2011م عندما عينه مبارك نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية لمدة 13يوما فقط حتي فبراير 2011م.

ووفق مذكرات مبارك كانت كل تقارير حبيب العادلي تؤكد له ان عمر سليمان يمكنه السيطرة علي الحكم لواراد في اقل من خمسة ساعات غير ان مبارك كما يشهد كان يعلم ان هذا التفكير مخلف لمباديء سليما*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*قدم نجاح مليجي شنا، مدير عام بالهيئة القومية للبريد، أوراق ترشحه للرئاسة في آخر أيام التقدم لرئاسة الجمهورية، ليصبح بذلك لأول مرشح قبطي يتقدم رسميًا للرئاسة.*
*وأكد شنا قبل دخوله مقر اللجنة حصوله على 30 توقيعا من أعضاء البرلمان من أحزاب متعددة رفض إعلان إسمائها منعًا للحرج .*
*وأشار إلى أن من أولويات برنامجه الانتخابي تكوين دولة مدنية حديثة ذات مرجعية دينية مؤكدا أن الإسلام هو المصدر الأساسى للتشريع .*


*وسمعني أحلي سلام للوحدة وطنية *


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*" مصطفى بكرى " اللواء عمر سليمان بعد إعلان ترشحه للرئاسة تلقى تهديدات بالقتل من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين ولكنه لن يصمت

يا راجل؟ قول كلام غير ده .... وتحيا مصر !*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*



*

*وبدأت التصريحات *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أبريل 2012)

الحيقيقة لا يوجد سباق رائاسة وانما  هى كذبه وخدعه كبيرة كانت مرتبة من الاول لا تظنوا ان عصر مبارك انتهى بل هو موجود وما زال يحكم


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*ايمن نور ... والشاطر .... برا سباق الرئاسية .... ومبقتش وحدك يا سمعه *

*صرح مصدر قضائي لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، *
*إلى أن شروط الاستبعاد من خوض الانتخابات الرئاسية تتوافر أيضا بالنسبة لكل من المرشحين الدكتور أيمن نور، والمهندس خيرت الشاطر، مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة، وذلك لأن العفو الصادر لكل منهما لم يكن عفوًا شاملًا بقانون للعفو عن فئة من مقيدي الحرية كالمسجونين السياسيين مثلا، وإنما عفو من العقوبة صادر لكل منهما، وأن ذلك الشرط يمنع المرشح من خوض الانتخابات بشكل عام وليس الرئاسية فقط.*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*رفض المستشار حاتم بجاتو، الأمين العام للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، لغة التهديدات التى تحدث بها حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل وقال ... القضاة لا يهددون ... والمرشح الكاذب يواجه تهمة التزوير*

*يا خسارتك في الحديد يا بو سمعة*


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2012)

*متاااابع
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2012)

يُثبت


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2012)

*بيقولك الاخوان اتعلمو من درس اسقاط راس النظام .... فعملولنا نظام براسين (( الشاطر ومرسي )) *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2012)

*أيمن نور أخد رد أعتبار من المجلس العسكرى مباشرة ...*
*المفترض أنه ياخده من محكمة الجنايات التابع لها محل أقامته ...*
*الشاطر لسة ما صدرش له رد أعتبار ...*
*وحدوتة العفو الشامل لا تحل محل رد الأعتبار وممارسة الحقوق السياسية*
*غالبا المجلس هيرد له أعتباره ...بس كل شئ بأوان ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بيقولك الاخوان اتعلمو من درس اسقاط راس النظام .... فعملولنا نظام براسين (( الشاطر ومرسي )) *


*لأ بيقولك أنتخب ريس وخد عليه ريس مجانى ...*
*أو بيبسى حجم عسكرى ...*


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

الفرق بين سجين وسجين 
ويا قلبي لا تحزن​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

وجيلك خير نهار الأتنين قول أنشاله ​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية أنها قررت دعم ترشيح الدكتور صفوت حجازى كممثل لحزب البناء والتنمية المعبر عن الجماعة الإسلامية فى سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة*



*وده رد ع القلم بتاع بو سماعيل ... وده أكيد مش هيبقي مذدوج الجنسية بس ممكن يطلع جنس تالت *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*أكد المهندس خيرت الشاطر، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستنزل إلى الشارع لمواجهة أى محاولة لسرقة الثورة أو تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأكد فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده اليوم أنه يرفض بشدة محاولات إعادة إنتاج النظام السابق فى شخص اللواء عمر سليمان ووصف ترشحه للرئاسة بأنه إهانة للثورة ويعبر عن عدم إدراك لطبيعة التغييرات التى حدثت فى مصر.
*

*لا والنبي .... قول كلام غير ده يا شاطر *
*هما بردوا ال هيسرقوا الثورة ؟*
*والا مقلق من مرمطة السجون تاني *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*الشاطر: ليس أمام المصريين سوى المشاريع الممولة من الخارج والمرحلة الحالية تدفعنا للخصخصة !*



*جه وقت السعودية وإيران أه  وهيبقي علي عينك يا تاجر*


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*عمر سليمان يهاجم جماعة الإخوان ويعد باستعادة الأمن ودعم الحرية والديمقراطية*



*شكلكم هتشوفوا أيام طين *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*
مرشحو الرئاسة يجتمعون اليوم فى "الوسط" للرد على ترشح عمر سليمان و"الفلول" للرئاسة.
*

وفي الوسط ... مش ع الأطراف ... وشوط من برا الصندوق


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

قبل يوم واحد من تنحي الرئيس مبارك 
مكالمة هاتفية من عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح على قناة الجزيرة ... وصف فيها عمر سليمان بالشخصية الوطنية ويؤكد انهم كإخوان لن يترشحوا فى انتخابات رئاسية

وكلام * كلام


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

أكد خيرت الشاطر مرشح الانتخابات الرئاسية أن موقفه القانوني من الترشح للمنصب سليم تماما بموجب إسقاط الأحكام الصادره في حقه وزملائه في قضيتي غسل الأموال والانتماء إلى جماعة محظورة ، مشيرا إلى أنه لم يعد في حاجة إلى ما يسمى برد الأعتبار ,,, كما يشاع

غسيل أموال يارجل


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*تمنت الفنانة غادة عبدالرازق، أن يتراجع الدكتور محمد البرادعي عن قراره بعدم الترشح لمنصب رئاسة الجمهورية، وأن يغير أحمد زويل رأيه ويترشح للانتخابات القادمة.*




*وأعلنت أنها تريد رئيسًا بحكمة اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وبذكاء الفريق أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، "الذي سعى لإحياء التقدم الاقتصادي". أما حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، فاعتبرت أنه يملك القوة الرأسمالية، وجرأة الدفاع عن الوطن مثل المجلس العسكري. وأضافت أنها تؤيد وصول مرشح للرئاسة يجمع خصال كل هؤلاء معًا.*

*في المقابل، كشفت عبدالرازق عن قرارها بمنح عمرو موسى صوتها؛ لأنه "شخص لم يعلن عن نفسه"، ولم "يبالغ" في حملاته.*

*زهرة وأزوجها الخمسة *​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

مش بقولكم ... الضحك هيبقي للركب 
هههههههههههه


*قرر النائب مرتضي منصور المرشح لأنتخابات الرئاسة ... أن يترافع عن أبو اسماعيل في قضيه جنسيه والدته *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*الشاطر | 90 دقيقة : سأطبق الشريعة الإسلامية فى مصر*



*ومبروك جالك ولد *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*خيرت الشاطر | 90 دقيقة: خصوصية القوات المسلحة ضرورية و لكن من حق الشعب أن يراقب المؤسسة العسكرية*



*شكله بيهزر *


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*الشاطر ...  ببرنامج ''90 دقيقة'' يقول ..؟*

*أن الحال قد تغير بعد الثورة حيث ...*

*طالب رجال مبارك الحوار معه ومع اشهر رجال الاخوان الذين قضوا سنوات في المعتقل من أجل ''معرفة خبرتنا في السجون''*



*والنعمة عندهم حق ... هيلاقوا زيك فين *


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

العب يا كبير ​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*تم اختراق الصفحة تأديبا لأي كلب يتطاول علي الجنرال عمر سليمان .. أصيل النسب رئيس لكل المصريين".

 عمر سليمان رئيس غصب عن عين اي اخوانجي وسلفي .. عايزين تخلو الشاطر رد السجون ريس ولا التاني ابن الامريكية .. الجنرال عمر سليمان رئيس للجمهورية غصب عن عين المتأسلمين .... *
*المرسل ... مؤيدي عمر سليمان ... المتقبل صفحة شباب الأخوان المخترقة *


* وبكرة يا ما هنسمع وهنشوف ... أطربونا*​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*صرح مصدر مسؤال ... ومش عايز يقول أسمه طبعاً *
*بأن دودي  أضرب عن الطعام ... عندما علم بأن سليمان أعلن ترشيحه للأنتخابات ... وده بسبب أن سليمان مش بيحبه ولا بيحب مامته ... وبكره هيكون أسود من النهاردة يا جمال*​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*العو ... وع الهوا ,,, بيقول سليمان لا يخيف قطط الشوراع *

*مش بقولكم ... هيطربونا*​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*مرتضي بيه منصور ... أمريكا لا تريد ابو اسماعيل وهناك مؤامره ضده ... *

*ورينا بقي cd جامد كدة ... بيظهر أوباما وهو بيرسم وبيظبط المؤامرة علي بو سماعيل*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2012)

*يا توين ( باسبور ) أم الصفحة بالعرض ...ظبط نفسك ...هههههههههه*
*عشان أقرا لك بامشى بالماوس لغاية ما أدخل الحمام :new6::new6:*


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا توين ( باسبور ) أم الصفحة بالعرض ...ظبط نفسك ...هههههههههه*
> *عشان أقرا لك بامشى بالماوس لغاية ما أدخل الحمام :new6::new6:*


 
*:bud:*
*عبووووووووووود ,,,,,, غير المتصفح :smil15:*
*علي فكرة عندي أنا زي الفل ... بس قولي المشكلة دية عندك والا عند الكل*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2012)

*مش هغير المتصفح ....:new6:*
*وأنا أيش عرفنى هى عند غيرى وألا أنا بس ؟؟؟!*


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش هغير المتصفح ....:new6:*
> *وأنا أيش عرفنى هى عند غيرى وألا أنا بس ؟؟؟!*


*يبقي لازم ... تعمل بالنصيحة ال بتقول ...*
*أسأل ,,, وأسستشير :new6:*​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*اشتباكات بين أنصار أبو إسماعيل وأنصارالشاطر داخل جامعة الأزهر :new6:
*


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*جريده الحريه والعداله الصفحه الاولي قيها عنوان بيقول : لدينا مستدات تثبت تورط عمر سليمان في قتل الثوار !!*



*وفكريين تقولوا دلوقتي ... بعد سنة و3 شهور ... يخربيت النفاق وقلة الأدب ... جماعة فعلاً نص كم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2012)

*أنصار عمر سليمان يخترقون صفحة شباب الإخوان:عمر سليمان رئيس غصب عن عين اي اخوانجي وسلفي قام أنصار اللواء عمر سليمان، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، باختراق صفحة شباب الإخوان المسلمين لدعم خيرت الشاطر على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، وقامت ببث دعاية ضد الجماعة والسلفيين، فيما أعلن القائمون على الصفحة عدم مسئوليتهم عن أي مادة تبث. وقال المخترقون: "تم اختراق الصفحة تأديبا لأي كلب يتطاول علي الجنرال عمر سليمان *


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*#رصد| من _ الرئيس ؟|*

* انضمام المرشح الرئاسي المحتمل حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل إلى هيئة الدفاع عن خيرت الشاطر فى نظر الطعن المقام من النائب أبو العز الحريرى على قرار القوات المسلحة بالعفو عن الشاطر والذى طالب الحريرى بإلغائه.*



*وعجبي *


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*مصطفى بكري: اجتماع اللجنة التشريعية لنظر مشروع قانون منع ترشح الفلول غير دستوري*

*وارقص يا بكري *


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

مرتضى منصور : لو وزير الداخلية راجل يقبض عليا

يا جامد 
بحب فيك قلة أدبك ... وشكلها هتقلب بجد وهديك صوتي


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*أكدت مصادر خاصة أنه في حالة تطبيق قانون العزل السياسي الذي تقدم به النائب عصام سلطان ووافقت عليه اللجنة التشريعية لمجلس الشعب، فإن هذا القانون لن يطول المشير حسين طنطاوي -رئيس المجلس العسكري-ولا نائبه الفريق سامي عنان *



*هههههههههههههه*

*يبقي مبروك عليك الرئاسة يا طنطن *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2012)

*حمدين صباحي يجدد موافقته على فريق رئاسي يقوده رئيس مدني ينسحب لصالحه الباقون ... المرشح للرئاسة يوافق علي مبادرة حزب الوسط ويؤكد ثقته في وعي الشعب المصري وقدرته علي الفرز والاختيار متبنياً مبادرة حملته تحت شعار " لا سليمان ولا إخوان.. عايزين رئيس من الميدان "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2012)

*وضع أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، مرشح الرئاسة، صورته واسمه على لوحة افتتاح مجلس الدولة، بدلا من اسم الرئيس السابق، محمد حسنى مبارك، والذى تم افتتاحه عام 1994، وذلك أثناء نظر جلسات قضية "جنسية والدته" على مدار اليوم وأمس.*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حمدين صباحي يجدد موافقته على فريق رئاسي يقوده رئيس مدني ينسحب لصالحه الباقون ... المرشح للرئاسة يوافق علي مبادرة حزب الوسط ويؤكد ثقته في وعي الشعب المصري وقدرته علي الفرز والاختيار متبنياً مبادرة حملته تحت شعار " لا سليمان ولا إخوان.. عايزين رئيس من الميدان "*



*وانا موافق بصراحة *
*ميدانية ميدانية ... ولا فلول ولا أخوان ولا سلفية :hlp:*

*بس بقي السؤال ,,, مين رئيس الميدان ؟*
*عبد المنعم رياض :t31:*​


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*أكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو - الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية - أن اللجنة تلقت في اليوم الأخير من فتح باب تقديم الطعون والاعتراضات علي المرشحين ثلاثة اعتراضات *

*بس ثلاثة بس *


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*اخبار #مصر | الفجر| .. أبوإسماعيل خارج حلبة الرئاسة " غدا " .. والشاطر في قائمة الإنتظار #ENN #Egypt*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بس بقي السؤال ,,, مين رئيس الميدان ؟*
> 
> *عبد المنعم رياض :t31:*​



*لأ طبعا لازم رئيسه يكون فرعون ...*
*لما شلنا تمثال ( رمسيس ) من الميدان غيرنا أسمه ؟؟*
*لأ ما تغيرش ...ولايزال سائقى الميكروباص ينادون ...*
*رمسسسسيسسس ....رمسسسيسسسس*
*وسنظل ننادى على الميدان بأسم رمسيس الى أن يرث الله الأرض وما عليها ..:closedeye*


----------



## fredyyy (12 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *العب يا كبير *​


 
*لا لا لا ... **دي شديدة *

*متسبناش للأخوان ... هو **إنتوا تبقوا تبع مين *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا لا لا ... **دي شديدة *


 *مش كدة ؟؟ **أنا قلت برضه كدة ...*
*عيونها شديدة ...*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش كدة ؟؟ **أنا قلت برضه كدة ...*
> *عيونها شديدة ...*




*لا لا لا ... مش عنيها يا أخ يا شقي 

الكلمة هي إليِّ شديدة ... يعني مُنقبة وعاوزة إليِّ يخلصها من الإخوان ؟؟ !!*

*على فكرة كل ما بشوف واحدة كده ... بحس إن اليِّ تحت الخيمة دي راجل *

*والله أعلم ... وإنت كمان *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وقال المخترقون: "تم اختراق الصفحة تأديبا لأي كلب يتطاول علي الجنرال عمر سليمان *



*احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ابتدينا من دلوقتي؟*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2012)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر : أنصار أبو اسماعيل يتحركون باتجاه مقر اللجنة الرئاسية للمطالبة بمنع ترشح رموز النظام السابق*

*




*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ولا تعليق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الجزيرة مباشر مصر : أنصار أبو اسماعيل يتحركون باتجاه مقر اللجنة الرئاسية للمطالبة بمنع ترشح رموز النظام السابق*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*بدأت اقتنع أن بشار الأسد عنده حق*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2012)

*«البلتاجي» مخاطبا «العسكري»: إذا لم تصدق على «العزل السياسي» فقدت «شرعيتك»*



*ههههههههههههه*

*فقد شريعيته دلوقتي ... أه يا منافقين *

*كل ال فات ... ما أفقدوش شرعيته ... بس بسبب عمرو سليمان يفقدها ... وعجبي*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بدأت اقتنع أن بشار الأسد عنده حق*


*ولا ننسى بالذكر ( جمال عبد الناصر ) طيب الله ثراه ...*
*هو اللى لمهم بدرى بدرى فى السجون ...كان عنده حق الراجل :flowers:*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2012)

*قال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير الاستراتيجى، إن «الحديث فى الوقت الراهن عن أحد من المرشحين ليس مناسبا»، مؤكدا أن «الأسبوعين المقبلين سيشهدان مفاجآت تقلب الموازين فى منافسات رئاسة الجمهورية»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أبريل 2012)

*أتفرج يا زمان على فضايح الأخوان
*
[YOUTUBE]UvTnnBnYIOM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Twin (14 أبريل 2012)

*فى حالة فوز عمر سليمان لا قدر الله بالرئاسة عليك تتبع الخطوات التالية :-*

*1- تغي...**ر صورة بروفايلك بصورة أى فل من الفلول*

*2- إعلان أن حسابك كان مسروق على الفيس بوك و إيميلك من يوم 25 يناير*

*3- إعلان إنك إسترديت حسابك على الفيس بوك وليس لك أى صلة باللى فات*

*5- لو كان ليك تصريح فى الصحف والمجلات ضد الفلول فقم بتنزيل خبر تكذيب*

*6- لو لك لقاء فى التليفزيون إعلن أن هناك شخص ما إنتحل خلقتك وشخصيتك*

*7- لو معاك أى منشور ضد الفلول لا تقم بإحراقه قم بمضغه وإبتلاعه فوراً*

*8- إنزل لأصحابك القدام بتوع آسفين يا مخلوع ورجع علاقتك بيهم تانى*

*9- إقطع علاقتك بكل أصحابك الثوار لأنها خلاص أيام ومش هتشوفهم تانى*

*10- ماتسيبش دقيقة تمر من حياتك إلا وإنت بتقول الشهادة وبتذكر الله*

*11- إوعى تنسى تتأسف للراجل اللى واقف ورا عمر سليمان على كل كلمة قولتها فى حقه*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*والنعمة كلام زي الفل*


----------



## Twin (14 أبريل 2012)

*#رصد | الحياة اليوم | عاجل | إستبعاد 10 أسماء من سباق الرئاسة من بينهم عمر سليمان وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل*



*وياما في الجراب يا حاوي *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2012)

*

*​


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2012)

*#رصد | #من_الرئيس | #أبو_اسماعيل من أمام لجنة الإنتخابات: كنت قد لزمت بيتي انتظاراً لقرار اللجنة ولكن بعد الخيانة التي تحدث الآن فلن أغادر هذا المكان *


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2012)

*عاجل: اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة ترفض جميع تظلمات المرشحين الـ 10 المستبعدين، وتؤيد استبعادهم من انتخابات الرئاسة بشكل نهائي*





*حد يصفر يا جدعان *


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

*عاجل:الاخوان نزلوا بالـ "استبن"*​ 
*  ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻨﻮﻥ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺧﻮﺽ
  ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ 
ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ
ﻣﺮﺣﺐ ﻣﺮﺣﺐ
  ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺒﻦ*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت الحملة الانتخابية للمرشح الرئاسى المستقل الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح اليوم الخميس مشاركتها فى المظاهرات الحاشدة المقرر تنظيمها غدا الجمعة الموافق 20 أبريل الجاري*

*شغال يا برنس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 أبريل 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلو موضوع لازم حازم 

طيب مش لازم حازم .......

سمعة صح لو اعترف ان امة اتنجست كل السلفيين هيرفعوا الصرمة وهيضربوة ......
فقال اى هنكر كل المستندات دى واظهر ان ماما مش امريكا علشان خايف من الصرمة 

يا خسارة يا شعب يا مصرى ماشيين وراء الدقون 
*


----------



## عماد شحاته (21 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يبدد مشورتهم ويكشف المستخبي


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2012)

*مفاجأة 
كارنيه ابو سماعين لما كان فى الحزب الواطني


*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2012)

انا مش بدافع عن الضال الدجال دا بس الكارت شكله مفبرك فوتوشوب خالص!


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أبريل 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا مش بدافع عن الضال الدجال دا بس الكارت شكله مفبرك فوتوشوب خالص!



*احتمال ...... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*الأخوان المتلونون*​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أبريل 2012)

*انتخب رئيس جمهورية واحصل علي مرشد هدية



​*


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*أعلنت الدعوة السلفية، وحزب النور السلفي، وبصورة رسمية، دعمهم للدكتورعبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح في سباق الانتخابات الرئاسية ...... ومرسى, المرشح الإسلامى الوحيد, على حد قوله, خد صابونه*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2012)

اخد حازم انا يا أمه .....اخد حازم يا بلاش 
زارع فى قلبى شوكه ....والنبى يا أمه ما تنزعهاش 
لازق له يا أمه بايدى الدعايه ....والنبى يا أمه ما تشليهاش

*****

من صغرى ما عرفوش انا يا أمه ....من صغرى مش معاه
عارفه لما يغيب يا امايه .....البلد هتهدى معاه
اللى ما بعرفهوش يا امايه .....يمكن احسن من اللى انا عارفاه
الفتنه هو ....القلق هو ....بسببه البلد هتروح بلاش

*****
على الحيطه و كل جنينه علقنا اسمنا ...وعشنا كل ليله نشوه مصرنا
العند هو ......و  الرغى هو ..... هيحصل ايه لو مترشحناش

*****
يا امايا انا بالليل لوحدى يا امه ....من القلق انا سهران ...ايدى على خدى .. قلبى انا حيران
وتقوليلى ليه البلد خربانه ....خربانه ليه بيظانه  ...منه هو ....و اللى زى هو
والنبى يا امه متخربهاش ....
لازق له يا أمه بايدى الدعايه ....والنبى يا أمه ما تشليهاش


مع الاعتذار لفايزه احمد .


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.jesus4us.com/*عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح من حق المسلم التحول للمسيحية ولا وجود لحد الردة *

*حد يرد *


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح الإخوان لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن عمرو بن العاص، فاتح مصر، دخلها في وقفة العيد، و"ها نحن سنعيد الفتح الإسلامي من جديد لنعيد لمصر هيبتها وتقدمها وعزتها بشقي الأمة المصرية، مسلميها وأقباطها"*


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*باسم يوسف :

وانا راجع البيت شاب أدالي بوستر لمحمد مرسي قولتله ممكن تدينى واحد كمان استبن ، زعل معرفش ليه ؟*



*قول أنت بقي *


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2012)




----------



## fredyyy (19 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


>


 
*ما تقولش بيشحتوا ... على رأي فلاح كفر الهنادوة *

*- الراجل الأولاني راجل عِشري وعاوز كل ما يروح مطرح ياخد العيلة كلاتها معاه *

*والدور الفـُجاني بتاع الأتوبيس يترصص فيه الخفر بالآلي لزوم الحماية *

*- أما بجى الأستاذ بتاع الهمر ما بيحبِّش الدوشِه *

*يدوب يركب هوَّ جدام وسيدة مصر الأولى من وراه ومعاها الكلب إليِّ بيسموه ( بابسي ) *

*أما بجا بتاع الزيت والسكر وباكو الشاي مش عاوزين نجول في حجه حاجِة *

*ده يدوب عاوز يحرج قلب الخلج بالزيت ... ويظبط دماغهم بالشاي *

*ويجعله عامر ... 30:*

.


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)

*ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺐ : ﻫﺘﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ؟ .. ﺣﻤﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ .. ﺩﻩ ﺭﻣﺰﻩ
ﺇﻳﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ؟ .. ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺮ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ ﺇﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ، ﺃﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻫﺘﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻴﻦ ؟ ..
ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺭﻣﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ..
... ﺑﺲ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻣﺶ ﺭﻣﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﻳﺎ
ﺣﺎﺝ ، ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ..
ﺑﺠﺪ ؟.. ! ﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ ﺇﻣﺒﺎﺭﺡ ﻋﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ
ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﻟﻲ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺭﻣﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ..
ﻫﻨﻌﻤﻞ ﺇﻳﻪ ، ﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﻡ ﻣﺎﺧﻠﻮﺵ
ﻟﻮﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻝ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ .. ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ، ﺃﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﻤﺮﻭ
ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺭﻣﺰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﺑﺄﻩ ؟ .. ﺭﻣﺰﻩ النسر
ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻜﺮﻣﻚ ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ
ﻧﻮﺩﻱ ﺟﻤﺎﻳﻠﻚ ﻓﻴﻦ .. ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻳﻪ ﺑﺲ ،
ﺇﺣﻨﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﻧﺤﺐ ﻧﺨﺪﻡ*


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مايو 2012)

*اهداء لكل محبى شفشق *
*متنقي هههه*

[YOUTUBE]CeEGCNb-Hg4&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مايو 2012)

*ودى كمان عشان محبى الشيخ حازم*
*واخوته*

[YOUTUBE]AQgwEYDp0rQ&annotation_id=annotation_291787&src_vid=CeEGCNb-Hg4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)

*وانا والنعمة كنت بتمني اكون معاكم*
*بس هخليها ع الأنتخابات ال جية بأذن الله *​


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (26 مايو 2012)

*طبعاً مولد الثورة خلص *
*والضحك ال كان للركب أتقلب نكد  وكله مذهول من النتجية *

*وبغض النظر عن تأثير الكنيسة في الأنتخابات ... فا في المقابل كان تأثير الأخوان واضح برده في الأنتخابات *

*كل الناس كانت متوقعة الأعادة بين ابو الفتوح ... الرجل ال بيلعب ع الحبل *
*وصباحي ... الثوري *
*أو موسي ... الدبلوماسي *
*وكله كان مستبعد الأستبن ... ومستبعد شفيق رجل النظام السابق *

*بس الصورة فجأة اتقلب ... ووضح أوي *
*دور الدين في الأنتخابات من الجانبين *
*ووضح أوي تأثير الأقباط علي أي عملية أنتخابية ... وتأثير الأخوان علي أي عمل أنتخابي*

*وبقي الأستبن ... الأخواني في الأعادة ... من باب كوش علي كله *
*وشفيق ... من باب أنه صمام الأمان للدولة المدنية للأقباط*

*وانتهت القصة *
*ودلوقتي بقينا في مفترق طرق ... أما الدولة الأسلامية مع دقون الأخوان *
*أو الدولة المدنية مع بقايا النظام *
*وعلينا أن نتقبل الوضع .... الا أذا حدثت معجزة لأنقاذ ما تبقي من أنتفاضة المقهورين المماه بالثورة المصرية 25 يناير *








*يترك الموضوع تحت تصرف مشرفي القسم *
*سواء بالغلق أو ما يروه مناسب*​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2012)

*المعجزه ان ...........
مفيش داعى
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2012)

*الحل فى عزرائيل ....... يزور حد من الأتنين .....​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2012)

*كارتر**: :smil6:*

*هذه أول مرة أشارك فى انتخابات رئاسية ولا نعرف فيها *
*ما مهام الرئيس المنتخب وما سلطاته وعلاقته بالبرلمان.!!؟؟*
*ههههههههههههه*

*:smile02عادى ياعم كارتر ...مصر أم الدنيا :smile02*​


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*يا حلاوتك يا علا *
*



*​


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*أنا قررت انتخاب محمد مرسى ولى أسبابى الخاصة"..
... - عشان عجلة الإنتاج نامت وعايزين نحطلها "استبن"
- عشان أول رئيس تسأله رشحت نفسك ليه هيقولك هما اللى قالولى
- عشان هيبقى أول رئيس لو غلط تقدر تستدعى ولى أمره
- عشان أول رئيس يترشح ببرنامج واحد صاحبه
- أخيراً مرسى مش مجرد مرشح رئاسى مرسى "استبن" لكل الكراسى.*


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*عاجل : احباط محاولة اغتيال محمد مرسي حيث تمكن حرسه الخاص من إزالة مسمار موضوع عند مخرج منزله .*


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*ألله يمسيك بالخير يا جمال *
*



*​


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2012)

*محمد المرسي : سنزيد منسوب مياه النيل بصلاه الاستسقاء !! *



*والنعمة عسل *


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2012)

*تشريعية الشورى: الرئيس القادم قائد للقوات المسلحة والقضاء والشرطة*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*قوات مسلحة وقضاء وشرطة ... ونسيوا الشعب نفسه *


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


>


 
*ال في المصايف وقفين مستنين ... واحنا معاهم :new6:*​


----------



## Twin (22 يونيو 2012)

لا أنا رأي تعملوا طس ​


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*مولد الرياسة خلص ... بفوز محمد مرسي ... ليكون الرئيس الخامس بعد ثورة يوليو *

*معلش يا مصر أستحملي*


*يغلق*​


----------

